# Elgin Long Tank, Fender Over



## oldfart36 (May 6, 2015)

1939-41 Pre-War 26" Elgin Long Tank, Fender Over.

After 5 years, pulling this one out, to finally get started on it. Plans are, to try and gently take the old re-paint back to the original paint under it, correct seat, and correct drop stand. I have the original wheels off, so they can be re-strung.

Found This Pre-War Elgin in a shed approx. 6 miles from my house. The original owners son (in his 70's) was having a yard sale. I asked if he had any bikes, he said he had his dad's in the back, and he might be willing to sell it. Well after being lead to the shed out back, and digging back to where the bike was, this is what I found. The dad rode this back and forth to work here in Parsons from the time it was new till up into the 60's. While he changed out the tires, seat, and personalized the paint, this bike is still a rider.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 6, 2015)

If you decide you dont want to finish the bike or part it out I would like to have the tank. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2015)

I kinda dig the crazy colors


----------



## oldfart36 (May 9, 2015)

1st stage of get the old repaint back down to what's left of the original paint, this ones going to be cool, if I say so myself.

***Guys, really need some input here. The wine with creme scallops is the original paint. I can not find this paint scheme/design, anywhere! I've always assumed the bike was a 4 Star 39-41. Have any of you seen this paint scheme, and if so, on what Elgin?***


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2015)

.....


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2015)

*Summer 41 sears catalog*

....


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2015)

I've had a couple of these bikes in that exact same scheme and color combination. I'm pretty sure they were 1941 models.
I love the fact that you have an original survivor right there from your home town.
Nice work on the over paint removal. It looks like it's going to come back great.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 9, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I've had a couple of these bikes in that exact same scheme and color combination. I'm pretty sure they were 1941 models.
> I love the fact that you have an original survivor right there from your home town.
> Nice work on the over paint removal. It looks like it's going to come back great.




Any pics?


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2015)

I only have a picture of this one from the day I sold it.
The other was traded before I ever got any pictures of it.
It was rough, but you can still see some of the paint detail.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, this helps. is the one in the pics a 41?


----------



## Rebel_56 (May 11, 2015)

This same exact model is up for sale here in Las Vegas with a horrible repaint and its a 40/41 elgin.same story as yours too the guys grandpa rode it new and repainted it in the 60s. Except he's asking $900 lol


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2015)

This is my bike as I purchased it a few years ago and I currently have, but I didn't take my own pics.
Note, our chain guard is different.
Although past the balloon tire heyday and the Elgin period was winding down, I've always like the lines of these MOH curved downtube models and the paint scheme, in particular mine in the dulce de leche color.
Chris


----------



## oldfart36 (May 11, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> This same exact model is up for sale here in Las Vegas with a horrible repaint and its a 40/41 elgin.same story as yours too the guys grandpa rode it new and repainted it in the 60s. Except he's asking $900 lol




Proves there's a joker born every day! LOL Mine wasn't from the grandfather, it was the father of the man I bought it from! LOL


----------



## Rebel_56 (May 12, 2015)

oldfart36 said:


> Proves there's a joker born every day! LOL Mine wasn't from the grandfather, it was the father of the man I bought it from! LOL




I really like your bike though. It's a pretty kool color. The guy out here selling his looks like something you'd see in the Brady bunch house as far as color tones haha.


----------



## lgibster (May 12, 2015)

oldfart36 said:


> 1st stage of get the old repaint back down to what's left of the original paint, this ones going to be cool, if I say so myself.
> 
> ***Guys, really need some input here. The wine with creme scallops is the original paint. I can not find this paint scheme/design, anywhere! I've always assumed the bike was a 4 Star 39-41. Have any of you seen this paint scheme, and if so, on what Elgin?***




What are you using to get the "new" paint off and get down to the original paint?  I have a similar problem on my Jetflow, I can see original paint underneath but not sure what to use to get the bad paint job off.


----------

